# Black drum in Indian river or lagoon



## Guest

they can be mixed with schools of Reds following roe mullet.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

I think you are wanting to catch one on an artificial lure. I would try small shallow creeks and try to see them before casting. They muddy things up a bit, but it could work. The water is getting pretty clear here at Sebastian. There is an oyster bar at the railroad bridge over the sebastian River (called creek here). I have caught a disproportionate number of them there while fishing for mangrove snappers with crappie jigs tipped with shrimp.

Frank_S


----------



## Guest

I caught 9 Black Drum this weekend(ML). The two largest were 34" and 37" caught on light tackle(8lb) all were tailing.

I would hire a guide who fly fishes for them.


----------



## Chevystroked383

I went up there Sunday fishing in the river side until the wind started blowing around eleven or so and packed up and headed to river breeze park to fish the east side south of eldora had good luck in my favorite spot to catch rat reds and trout ended up with forty or so fish mostly little reds caught on gulp I haven't fished it much but have started having good luck with it


----------



## nsbsmitty

i know this is a few months too late but u can find them on tiger shoals in feb and march but they get pressured and can be finicky. its pretty crazy to hear a school of 100 black drum get spooked and start drumming


----------



## nsbsmitty

keep in touch and i can take u to them this winter


----------



## Dysect

> keep in touch and i can take u to them this winter


Why winter? Are they better to fish in the winter? (Just wondering, I just started fishing the lagoon - I'm a local, first boat)


----------



## nsbsmitty

no u can catch them any time of year they just school real heavy during the winter months on tiger shoals


----------



## nsbsmitty

hallowover canal is a good place to find them year round around the bridge using fiddler crabs


----------

